

Raspberry Pi using Qt and OpenGL for sprite and particle demos - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-25-pc-easily-handles-sprite-and-particle-demos-using-qt-and-opengl-2011105/

======
zdw
And this, my friends, is why doing even basic graphics work in the GPU is
superior to nearly all CPU based models.

Apple figured this out back in 2002 with OS X 10.2's Quartz Extreme, followed
by Linux's Compiz in 2006, and MS's WDDM in Vista in 2007.

iOS has had GPU compositing from the beginning thus why scrolling is so much
smoother than on than Android, which is just getting it on very recent
hardware.

~~~
sliverstorm
It depends on how you define 'superior'. There is still value in 'ease of
development'.

~~~
wladimir
In all the examples, the OS libraries handle the actual busywork involved in
communicating with the GPU, choosing shaders, and such. The interface, and
thus the ease of development is the same.

------
icefox
I wonder how well standard Qt apps do, in particular running the QtWebKit demo
browser. Good enough to take the time to make a 10 foot browser UI?

~~~
nl
I don't see why not. Firefox runs ok at the moment (with no optimization) and
there is at least one Googler working on getting Chrome working.

~~~
icefox
I assume you mean "I don't see why it wont run well". For what it is worth if
Qt is showing up on the screen there is a an extremely good chance you can
already run Arora or the demo browser (and if Qt is compiled the demo browser
binary probably exists already), no porting needed. This is the point of Qt.
Given that Qt apps should just work, the real question is how good is the
hardware? Is the memory too little? Is the cpu to slow? etc

~~~
nl
Yes, I understand your question.

My response was supposed to indicate that the Qt browsers probably will run
ok, given that there is sufficient CPU power to run Firefox.

